# any place to fish the river close to east liverpool



## sparky2859 (Apr 6, 2011)

im from alliance ohio. east liverpool is the closest to the river from me. we fished yorkville dam and had a great day. looking for a closer place.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Just south of EL is the New Cumberland Dam!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sparky,
Do you know where the Mountaineer is? It's just like 4-5 miles south of there. I live in Canton and it's 63 miles for me. Great place to fish though! If nothing else, google Mountaineer and if pulls up a map, drag it south a bit and you can see the dam!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

From E Liverpool, it can't be more then 20 miles if it's 15.....somewhere in that range. And talk about good fishing... I believe there are like 116 species in there. I believe that is the number I read yrs ago. Now, don't forget, there are probably 60-70 types of minnows/shad/suckers, that type of thing alone!


----------

